# Silhouette Cameo...Any feedback?



## dan213

I have been doing only heat press transfer but I'm looking to expand my capabilities. I'm looking into vinyl transfers (seem to be the most reasonable cost wise) and looked into the Silhouette Cameo.

Does anyone have any feedback on these? I want to do designs onto colored shirts and that's something I can't do with just heat press transfers.


----------



## royster13

Are you wanting to cut heat press vinyl?....Like Siser Easy Weed or Spectra Ecofilm?.....Or are you wanting to contour cut around printed ink jet transfer?...

As far as the Silhouette Cameo, in my opinion it is just a "toy"...It only takes narrow material which can be a huge waste and expense in an a very short period time....Also, you can not use it in conjunction with Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator which means you will be very limited in what kind of custom work you can do...

I do my cutting on a GCC Expert 24 and Cut-3000 (rebranded GCC Bengal)....They are not high end machines but made me enough money to pay for themselves in a few weeks....


----------



## dan213

royster13 said:


> Are you wanting to cut heat press vinyl?....Like Siser Easy Weed or Spectra Ecofilm?.....Or are you wanting to contour cut around printed ink jet transfer?...
> 
> As far as the Silhouette Cameo, in my opinion it is just a "toy"...It only takes narrow material which can be a huge waste and expense in an a very short period time....Also, you can not use it in conjunction with Corel Draw or Adobe Illustrator which means you will be very limited in what kind of custom work you can do...
> 
> I do my cutting on a GCC Expert 24 and Cut-3000 (rebranded GCC Bengal)....They are not high end machines but made me enough money to pay for themselves in a few weeks....


I'm looking to cut heat press vinyl. Currently I can only do white and light colored shirts because I can only do inkjet transfers. I looking to be able to make dark colored shirts as well.

So you don't think this is the best way to go? Money is a concern so getting it new for $270 shipped is what attracted me to it.


----------



## royster13

I can appreciate that money is a concern, however, with a narrow cutter there is so much waste....Most heat press vinyl is 15" or 20" wide.....


----------



## Michae1

Ive had my Silhouette Cameo for 2 weeks now and its cutting perfect. I dont see where people are getting the idea that it is just a toy from? Im doing t shirts with great detail (stuff actually smaller than 1mm!) and it cuts perfectly everytime. The size will not be a problem if u are just using it for t shirt printing as it cuts up to 12 inches which is plenty for t shirts. The software is actually pretty good aswell. U can import your designs from things like photoshop and corel etc. I will post pics up soon of the stuff i have done so far. people say here that you get what you pay for but with this, i am getting ALOT more than what i paid for


----------



## debz1959

royster13 said:


> I can appreciate that money is a concern, however, with a narrow cutter there is so much waste....Most heat press vinyl is 15" or 20" wide.....


Because of the popularity of the Silhouette and the Cricut machines, many vinyl suppliers are now selling 12" wide materials. 

The Silhouette has an optical eye, which you can't get on larger cutters in that price range. 

Yes, it's difficult going back & forth between CorelDraw and the Silhouette software, but I'm getting used to it. Funtime just came out with drivers and Winpcsign 2012 is working on them, so THAT problem will be solved very soom.


----------



## royster13

debz1959 said:


> Because of the popularity of the Silhouette and the Cricut machines, many vinyl suppliers are now selling 12" wide materials.


Do you have some links?.....Last time I looked all I saw were small sheets that were horribly expensive....No waste but twice what roll goods sell for....


----------



## plan b

Dont be fooled by the toy-ish looks of this little machine because it is actually a real nice machine, it really surprised me because it will cut up to ten foot rolls of vinyl but the big kicker for me was that I was able to literally make a contour cut from opening the box setting it up (which by the way is a breeze) the machine, software and all in about 45 minutes.


----------



## debz1959

royster13 said:


> Do you have some links?.....Last time I looked all I saw were small sheets that were horribly expensive....No waste but twice what roll goods sell for....


For sign Vinyl:
FDC 4200 Series 5-Year Intermediate Sign Vinyl 

651 12" Rolls - H & H Sign Supply, Inc

H&H also sells if by the sheet (12x12 or 12x24), a bit more expensive, but I ordered these the 1st time so that I could have all of the colors.


----------



## royster13

I do not think the original poster was talking about sign vinyl.....


----------



## plan b

Chemica has a full line of heat applied vinyl in 12 inch or you could just slit a roll


----------



## royster13

Roger do you have a link to this 12" material?.....

And it is not about making material fit in the machine, it is about how much gets wasted if smaller pieces are being used....Being able to use 15" or 20" often allows for better layouts of ganged designs and less waste.....


----------



## plan b

Ahh we have a solution for waste and that is a sticky cutting mat.. works great with small and large machines... here is your link Heat transfer film : Chemica, foil and flock transfer, heat transfer for textiles


----------



## royster13

I guess it all boils down to the nature of the work being done......I am running 40 copies of a design right now....I would hate to think how long it would take doing singles on an adhesive pad....Although I also use up waste this way, I prefer to not make waste in the 1st place.....

I will continue to say and belive and say that a Silhouette Cameo is a toy.....I think it is a dis-service to lead folks to believe it is practical to use cutter like that on a long term basis commercially....If folks want to disagree, it is a free country.....


----------



## plan b

No one said or implied that the cameo is a viable substitution for a commercial machine,, it is however a good starting point for a person getting their feet wet, until you get your hands on one of these machines and work with it then calling it a toy is really blind speculation. So any dis-service would be advising someone on something that one has never used before.

If a person was really worried about waste then they wouldn't have a expert or bengal but rather a pro and above so to have a machine that can cut edge to edge which by the way the cameo is capable of doing also, being made by Graphtec I doubt if they would bother with putting sub par machines on the market.


----------



## debz1959

plan b said:


> No one said or implied that the cameo is a viable substitution for a commercial machine,, it is however a good starting point for a person getting their feet wet, until you get your hands on one of these machines and work with it then calling it a toy is really blind speculation. So any dis-service would be advising someone on something that one has never used before.
> 
> If a person was really worried about waste then they wouldn't have a expert or bengal but rather a pro and above so to have a machine that can cut edge to edge which by the way the cameo is capable of doing also, being made by Graphtec I doubt if they would bother with putting sub par machines on the market.


 
Plus, if you want to eventually upgrade to a larger machine, the resale value would probably be very good. 

I had a US Cutter before and the Silhouette Cameo is much easier to use and also portable. I take it to swap meets and craft shows all of the time.

No, it's not a "Professional" machine, but it does what I need it to do.


----------



## royster13

Roger I am confused......Does the Expert Pro cut outside of the pinch rollers?....I do not see that information anywhere in the specs....


----------



## plan b

yes it does,,


----------



## royster13

Wow......You would think they would promote that in the specs.....Any videos of this in action?.....


----------



## plan b

No videos that I know of but the pro the puma3 and jag all cut edge to edge.. there is a new ultra proffesional GCC line coming out the last quarter of this year which will be along the suma line.. it will be interesting get one of these to test


----------



## katruax

The Cameo is an OK little cutter but just ok... I had this cutter and the software that runs it not so great...

I sold it and went with this baby!

KNK Zing

https://www.digitalcuttersplus.com/Zing--Continental-US-Only_p_160.html

Totally different class of cutter... Still does contour cuts... But the cutter and the software... LIGHT YEARS better than the Cameo...

It's an extra $130 but to me it's night and day difference....

Kevin


----------



## debz1959

OR, for not much more than that GCC expert 24 vinyl cutter


----------



## dan213

So those 2 machines listed above would be able to weed around an image that was made onto dark heat press transfer paper?


----------



## katruax

Yes the Zing and the GCC Expert can both do Print and Cut...

The Zing is ultra portable which is REALLY nice! 750 grams of down force! The most I've seen in a little cutter... 

The Expert can do print and cut to but it has 250 grams of downforce but that is enough for rhinestone templates and print and cuts of transfer paper and lighter weight substrates...

Kevin


----------



## plan b

Most of the craft cutters boast a big down force but few actually achieve what they say and most are substantially less. I guess its kinda like the car guidelines,, when the stickers says 21 mpg its in reality more like 16. 

Either way you look at it comparisons cant be made on the 3 machines in question because they each have their own little niche in life.


----------



## dan213

katruax said:


> Yes the Zing and the GCC Expert can both do Print and Cut...
> 
> The Zing is ultra portable which is REALLY nice! 750 grams of down force! The most I've seen in a little cutter...
> 
> The Expert can do print and cut to but it has 250 grams of downforce but that is enough for rhinestone templates and print and cuts of transfer paper and lighter weight substrates...
> 
> Kevin


What possible advantage would cutting vinyl have to cutting transfer paper? I'm just trying to get all my facts straight before deciding.

The transfer paper can have very detailed/multi colored designs while vinyl kind of limits you doesn't it?


----------



## plan b

@dan213 all you are doing is contour cutting around a printed image.


----------



## katruax

dan213 said:


> What possible advantage would cutting vinyl have to cutting transfer paper? I'm just trying to get all my facts straight before deciding.
> 
> The transfer paper can have very detailed/multi colored designs while vinyl kind of limits you doesn't it?


One really has nothing to do with the other... Both cutters will cut vinyl and transfer paper...

You specifically asked about dark transfer paper and for the most part there isn't a totally perfect product out there... After washing you will generally see some degrading of the image.

Vinyl typically you could wash a 100 times without any noticeable difference...

With transfer paper you are limited to the size of the paper... 11x17 being the largest but most don't have such a larger printer... If you do that's great... with Heat press Vinyl you are really not limited to the size of the design you do. If you don't have an 11x17 printer for the transfer paper then you'll have to stick to 8-1/2"x11 which is pretty limiting...

Both have their places...

I can tell you I have owned a Cameo I have the Zing and I know the GCC is a very popular cutter for forum members.

Stephanie over at Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. has been very helpful to me. She has the GCC cutter as well.

On the Zing Downforce.... I can tell you it definitely has more cutting downforce than any other "craft cutter" I know of on the market and it's not just MPG... It really can cut! Great for engraving too where the extra downforce really helps...

I acn't express enough how I love this little cutter... Print and Cuts are great... Cutting Rhinestone Templates are great and love the portability... I have a big cutter too... But bought the Zing to take to shows and what not... Great little machine...

As for tiny details... I've had a lot of cutters and never really had a problem with cutting tiny objects... Now weeding those tiny objects that's another story...

The 24" Vinyl cutter will allow you to cut bigger things... But for Print and Cuts and Rhinestone Templates the little Zing is more than enough... Did I mention how I like how portable this thing is?... LOL LOVE IT!

Kevin


----------



## a123bonnie

I have both a 24" Commercial Cutter (Copam 2500) and the little Silhouette Cameo and I can tell you that the Silhouette definately has a place in the cutting area of this business. I can sit at my desk where the Silhouette is setting and cut Pocket size logos or lettering or designs all day long. This little cutter cuts small designs so perfectly that I don't even bother with the big cutter for small things even if I am cutting 100 of them. 
Now, I should mention that I have 24" wide vinyl on rolls and for my Silhouette I just cut Peices 13" wide and turn sideways and end up with a piece 24" X 13". No sitcky sheet needed in this case. If I am going to use the sticky sheet then I cut 12" wide. If I only use 4" of it then I have the rest for a later job or project. 
I can say that this cutter is not a toy. It has a place and is definately a great place to start if someone is interested in starting out. The price includes the software and I think the software is great. 
You can import svg, eps, cfx or even jpg to trace. Another thing is the fonts available.....you have built in fonts because any font that is in your computer can be used to cut. Not all are appropriate for cutting but they are all available and at your fingertips in the software. 
One thing that never gets mentioned is that you can create within the program. You don't even need to have a pre-made design.....you can create from scratch just as in Corel Draw. 
Really....I can't say enough about this little cutter. While it does not replace my big professional cutter...it is a great piece of equipment for the price. 
Bonnie


----------



## TouchoHoney

I have the Cameo and love it, especially the Rhinestone feature..(I upgraded the software)


----------



## iheart1980s

Im planing to buy a cameo do cut jpss transfers. My question is if i want to cut around an imagedo i have to run it through the software every time i want to cut it or can i save the image with the registration marks on them so i can just print then cut. Would i need the sticky sheets for transfer paper?


----------



## dizzyonwine

debz1959 said:


> Yes, it's difficult going back & forth between CorelDraw and the Silhouette software, but I'm getting used to it. Funtime just came out with drivers and Winpcsign 2012 is working on them, so THAT problem will be solved very soom.


Hi, I'm just about to buy a cameo to start dabbling in vinyl over here in the UK.
your last statement regarding drivers, does it mean i will be able to cut directly from winpcsign without having to rely on the silhouette software? this appeals to me.
tia, nik.


----------



## debz1959

dizzyonwine said:


> Hi, I'm just about to buy a cameo to start dabbling in vinyl over here in the UK.
> your last statement regarding drivers, does it mean i will be able to cut directly from winpcsign without having to rely on the silhouette software? this appeals to me.
> tia, nik.


 
Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl70

What software would you recommend for a beginner Hobbiest? I mostly want to incorporated rhinestones with some of my embroidery? I have digitizing software for my embroidery designs, not sure which software to purchase, I am either going with the silhoette cameo or the Gcc not sure which of these to get either, it would be nice to be able to cut felt? Thanks for your help!


----------



## plan b

Winpcsign doesn't have the Cameo drivers installed but the new funtime pro does...


----------



## a123bonnie

The software that comes free with the Cameo is GREAT. One problem is the rhinestone cutting part of it.....you will need to upgrade to the new Silhouette designer software that will cost you about 50.00. You will love it. For everything else you can use the free version. There are a couple of other advantages that the Designer edition have and it would probably be a good idea to go ahead and upgradt to it. 
I have a big cutter but I love my Cameo.
God Luck!


----------



## dan213

One last question. I'm having a really tough time deciding between going this route or screen printing.

I mostly sell on eBay and my own website. I sell certain shirts 1 at a time and get them out within 24 hours. While I would like to screen print, it wouldn't make a lot of sense to screen print a bunch of different designs daily right? Wouldn't that just be a pain in the a$$?

Screen printing is best for big orders of the same design and vinyl is best for individual orders? That sounds right....right?

I just want to be sure before I spend $500+. Screen printing is WAY more involved than I originally thought so I want to be sure it would be worth it before I would invest in it.


----------



## a123bonnie

Dan, It sounds like you already know the answer. There is a lot involved in screen printing. Making a screen for every design would be a PITA. With your cutter you could even make some signs if you chose to do that. Yes, I think the cutter would be your best bet for what you are doing. It is my opinion that if you at some point need a larger order of the same design then just contract it out and save your investment money. 
Just my opinion, but an educated opinion.
Good luck which ever way you go.
Bonnie


----------



## luke_pickering

I bought the cameo last month as a cheap and easy way into doing vinyl. We screen printed up to then and worked out that we had turned down a couple of hundred pounds worth of work that would have been possible with a vinyl setup. So we bought the cameo 'with' that money.

Yes it takes narrow sheets, yes that's annoying and a bit limiting, but other than that I can't say anything bad about it. We paid about £300 for ours, with a bunch of vinyls and accessories and we've made that back on two jobs in the first month, so we're in profit. You could argue that the narrower throat causes wastage, but you should also note that the cutting mat allows you to use your offcuts down to almost nothing. 

It does work with Illustrator so if the client can give us an AI file or a PDF with the paths in then we can get an exact cut. We can use the old live-trace function in Illustrator to trace most things. 

What can we do that we couldn't do with the screen printing gear before?

Short runs of 1-20 shirts.
Personalisation.
Stag & hen, sports tour tops etc.
Print-on-demand.
Massively expand our range of designs because all we need in order to list them is the design on the PC, not a load of screens and inks and stuff.
Stickers, decals, caps, signs.


What doesn't it do?
Very very fine details; less than 1mm and it struggles. Especially with lo-tack vinyls.
Gradient fades, although theoretically we could inkjet/laser these and use our heat-press.
Cut from a roll. So it would be a pain to do 50+ units. But not impossible.
Designs bigger than A3. Although again you could make it work if you had to.

Like I say, we're in profit with ours and the amount of chemicals & mess we have to deal with is much reduced. I'd say get one if you want to give vinyl a try.


----------



## luke_pickering

One more thing I would add is that the Cameo was a fit for what we wanted do. By that I mean that we were being asked for things like staff uniforms or simple logo'd t-shirts in relatively small volumes and we were turning them down because of the upfront work to set screens etc.

It meant that we could fulfill these little jobs and begin to approach other, similar clients. One of the things that puts clients off is a minimum order volume and vinyl allowed us to throw that out.

We just did a deal with a bike shop on 15 shirts. They have a cool logo and they sponsor some riders so they wanted some branded shirts. Everyone they spoke to said they should screen print them and wanted a minimum 50 unit order. We said they should try vinyl and we did them a free sample (couldn't do that with screen printing). They took 3x s,m,l and xl. Ok, not a show-stopper of an order but we're in the door and they could feasibly get through those 15 shirts in a week. When they do, it's less worry to re-order through us than look for a new supplier. 

I think that's the difference; we can spend more time knocking on doors and less time up to our elbows in Plastisol. In the end, it means more profit.


----------



## dan213

My Cameo came in yesterday. This thing is incredible. Extremely easy to use, great quality and it cuts to really small detail.

I don't know what else I could have asked for. This for $260 is a steal.


----------



## a123bonnie

I'm glad you like it Dan. That is exactly the same reaction that I had when I got mine. It does small segments so perfectly. 
Congratulations! Let us know what you creat with it.

Bonnie


----------



## Fixico

Thanks guys/gals. This is exactly the type of thing I was hoping to find. I'm tired of turning down team orders with numbers/names because I don't have a numbering system or vinyl setup. I think this would be perfect for getting into that market for cheap.


----------



## spoonh2b

anyone plan on selling there cameo? if so PM me cause im looking for one... thanks


----------



## JustBob

a123bonnie said:


> I have both a 24" Commercial Cutter (Copam 2500) and the little Silhouette Cameo and I can tell you that the Silhouette definately has a place in the cutting area of this business. I can sit at my desk where the Silhouette is setting and cut Pocket size logos or lettering or designs all day long. This little cutter cuts small designs so perfectly that I don't even bother with the big cutter for small things even if I am cutting 100 of them.
> Now, I should mention that I have 24" wide vinyl on rolls and for my Silhouette I just cut Peices 13" wide and turn sideways and end up with a piece 24" X 13". No sitcky sheet needed in this case. If I am going to use the sticky sheet then I cut 12" wide. If I only use 4" of it then I have the rest for a later job or project.
> I can say that this cutter is not a toy. It has a place and is definately a great place to start if someone is interested in starting out. The price includes the software and I think the software is great.
> You can import svg, eps, cfx or even jpg to trace. Another thing is the fonts available.....you have built in fonts because any font that is in your computer can be used to cut. Not all are appropriate for cutting but they are all available and at your fingertips in the software.
> One thing that never gets mentioned is that you can create within the program. You don't even need to have a pre-made design.....you can create from scratch just as in Corel Draw.
> Really....I can't say enough about this little cutter. While it does not replace my big professional cutter...it is a great piece of equipment for the price.
> Bonnie


I have to agree with everything Bonnie has said here. We have a 24" USCutter, that 'supposedly' had the contour cut feature by virtue of using reg marks and setting the plotter point in the middle of the marks.

Needless to say, it didn't work worth a darn, and we bought the Cameo upon recommendation of a colleague in order to get a job done that required some precision contour cutting. 

We couldn't be more happy with the machine. I strongly recommend you purchase the software upgrade; this in my mind is what made the machine's capabilities go from being a 'hobby' cutter to a vital part of our production team. 

We love the fact that we can create graphics in the software, and get them sized *exactly* as we need them before cutting. This has cut down on a lot of guesswork and scrap. Also, all those little tiny pieces of scrap left over from the big cutter, get recycled and re-used when we need a smaller item cut. 

It is no exaggeration to say, that in 4 months, our cameo has nearly paid for itself just by the savings in vinyl alone. 

And I must say, it worked perfectly for the purpose for which we purchased it: Contour cutting pocket logos that we had printed on JPSS paper. When I delivered the order to the customer, he was so happy that he gave us another 50 shirt job later this fall. 

'Nuff Said.


----------



## Riph

This is a long thread had has had a few wanderings, but I can't help but weigh in here.

I have a Cameo and I love it. I have a GCC Expert 24LX and I... well, hhmm... I don't really love it. 

Everyone's needs and situation are different. I don't do hundreds of vinyl shirts a week, I probably do 10-15. In that context, the Cameo is real performer. 

I respect some some of the people that have described the Cameo as a toy, but honestly, the darn thing works, it works well, and it's inexpensive. I understand the argument that it's 12" max width may cause you to waste some vinyl if you are buying 15" rolls. But for what I do, that is a minor cost compared the many many wasted hours I have spent struggling with my Expert 24LX.

On the software side, especially if you are Mac user, there is no comparison - the Cameo software wins hands down. And if you spend the $50 for the upgrade to the Designer version, it is even better. The GCC software environment is not so user friendly. Its not insurmountable, but there is a fairly severe installation and learning curve.

If you have a 24LX and it was easy to set up, and you have gotten up the learning curve, you are probably satisfied. If you bought a Cameo, made your first shirt 15 minutes after you opened the box, well, you are probably satisfied, too. I know after dealing with my Expert for days without producing one product, I preferred the Cameo experience. I spent another four hours this morning, once again trying to wring some value out of my Expert. And you know, I'm over it. It has sucked the life out of me.

Both these products have their place. But let's not dismiss the Cameo out of hand. It's a damn fine little machine for people who are doing low volume vinyl T's.


----------



## Fenrir

I think there's some level of "sour grapes" among people who spent 4-6 figures on equipment for their shop. And some level of fear that things like the Yudu, the Cricut, the Silhouette, and many companies selling near wholesale to the general public are going to put shops out of business.

The VCR didn't kill TV, the home printer didn't kill print shops, the MP3 still hasn't killed the music industry so far. What they did kill were companies that refused to change with the times and thought that by continuing to do things the exact same way without evolving new business strategies and not offering a reason to use them over the alternative. All those people with 5 figure all-in-one vinyl/solvent printer/cutters annoyed that someone can get a $300 Silhouette or Cricut? I'm sure there's plenty of sign painters out there still annoyed that you can make a sign in vinyl in half an hour that would take them hours to do by hand.

Everything has a niche.


----------



## cbs1963

Completed a ten shirt order front and back today thanks to my Cameo cutter. My computer could not communicate with my laserpoint 24, so I used the Cameo. Designed the image in CorelDraw x4, exported file to svg and opened it in make the cut; tweaked the size and cut the image. With out the Cameo I would not have completed the order. Because it installs like a printer, it is much easier to use, truly plug and play.


----------



## 365 xpression

so do you guys think that the cameo would be good for me as starting machine to contour cut my inkjet transfers for dark garments i have a 24 inch vinyl cutter but it does not have an optical eye so i would use the cameo for the optical eye until more money comes in to buy a better one feed back would be awesome


----------



## a123bonnie

365 xpression said:


> so do you guys think that the cameo would be good for me as starting machine to contour cut my inkjet transfers for dark garments i have a 24 inch vinyl cutter but it does not have an optical eye so i would use the cameo for the optical eye until more money comes in to buy a better one feed back would be awesome


 The Cameo would work nicely for contour cutting your transfers. Keep in mind that with any cutter there is a learning curve. You will love your Cameo. 
Good luck!
Bonnie


----------



## 365 xpression

Thank you a123bonnie I will purchase a cameo now ihave to decide when I get to that point that I have to up grade do I do dtg or print and cut vinyl cutter


----------



## calhtech

cbs1963 said:


> Completed a ten shirt order front and back today thanks to my Cameo cutter. My computer could not communicate with my laserpoint 24, so I used the Cameo. Designed the image in CorelDraw x4, exported file to svg and opened it in make the cut; tweaked the size and cut the image. With out the Cameo I would not have completed the order. Because it installs like a printer, it is much easier to use, truly plug and play.


 
I am contemplating gettin in the Cameo business! Thanks for the info. Do you have any pics of your latest project?  Front and Back?!


----------



## jmccall

I just ordered a Cameo today, along with heat transfer paper for both light and dark garments. I hope it is as easy to use as these posts have indicated. Will be using it for the heat transfers and using up scrap from my 34" cutter.


----------



## calhtech

jmccall said:


> I just ordered a Cameo today, along with heat transfer paper for both light and dark garments. I hope it is as easy to use as these posts have indicated. Will be using it for the heat transfers and using up scrap from my 34" cutter.


What 34" cutter are you using?


----------



## ljfgeorgia

Need to jump in here too... I fell upon a heat press w accessories last fall for under $200. Had no experience but our daughter is ill and a friend made tshirts as a project to help w medical expenses. When the friends senior project was over we were still getting orders and I needed a hobby - something to do for me. Long story short - I do t shirts for extra money for many different causes and love it! This forum has been an incredible resource! I bought an ecraft cutter in December and fought that thing until 2 weeks ago... Could never get it to cut consistently or well. Got $$ for my birthday and on a whim bought the cameo... All I can say is wow!! I had seen the comments here about it being a toy and a waste of $$, but I'll tell you I was cutting in an hour and the fine detail is amazing!! I did all pixel traces of jpegs in mtc- very detailed designs for a salon, and it cut it all beautifully. Wish I hadn't wasted 6 months on the ecraft!

Question for riph- is the upgrade to designer for $50 worth it with regard to the cameo software? What is the difference between the 2 programs? 


Thanks so much to all who give of your time and talents to help newbies like me!


----------



## calhtech

ljfgeorgia said:


> Need to jump in here too... I fell upon a heat press w accessories last fall for under $200. Had no experience but our daughter is ill and a friend made tshirts as a project to help w medical expenses. When the friends senior project was over we were still getting orders and I needed a hobby - something to do for me. Long story short - I do t shirts for extra money for many different causes and love it! This forum has been an incredible resource! I bought an ecraft cutter in December and fought that thing until 2 weeks ago... Could never get it to cut consistently or well. Got $$ for my birthday and on a whim bought the cameo... All I can say is wow!! I had seen the comments here about it being a toy and a waste of $$, but I'll tell you I was cutting in an hour and the fine detail is amazing!! I did all pixel traces of jpegs in mtc- very detailed designs for a salon, and it cut it all beautifully. Wish I hadn't wasted 6 months on the ecraft!
> 
> Question for riph- is the upgrade to designer for $50 worth it with regard to the cameo software? What is the difference between the 2 programs?
> 
> 
> Thanks so much to all who give of your time and talents to help newbies like me!


Thanks for your input. Its exciting, can wait to get mine. Got mine from Expressions Vinyl - Upgrade to Designer Software, some vinyl etc. Great bundle for $299.00 No Shipping and a 10% coupon code for signing up to email list....! Again, thanks


----------



## TrueSYD

Hi all! I'm starting out on vinyl pressed designs and looking for a cutter. Have my eyes on the Roland GX-24 some time in the future but saw the Silhouette Cameo, hence why i ended up here. It seems like a good cutter (for some one who's starting new and doing small quantities) from what I've read.

My question is will this only work with the software included, or can you "print" directly from Illustrator? All of my design work is done in Illustrator so it would be useful to do everything from within, rather than export to another piece of software.

Be grateful if someone could shed light on this.

Personally I don't think the limited size feed of vinyl would be an issue, if you intend to only press tshirts.

Cheers for reading!


----------



## spoonh2b

i believe it only works with the software included


----------



## TrueSYD

Kool thanks for that spoonh2b!


----------



## a123bonnie

If you want to Print & Cut you will need to import your design into Siilhouette software to print & then to cut. It is so easy though. I do most of my designing in Corel Draw then export as .dxf then import into Silhouette and cut from there. Although if you are starting a new design the Silhouette software will let you create ablut anything from scratch just like in Illustrator or Corel Draw.
Good luck!
Bonnie


----------



## calhtech

TrueSYD said:


> Hi all! I'm starting out on vinyl pressed designs and looking for a cutter. Have my eyes on the Roland GX-24 some time in the future but saw the Silhouette Cameo, hence why i ended up here. It seems like a good cutter (for some one who's starting new and doing small quantities) from what I've read.
> 
> My question is will this only work with the software included, or can you "print" directly from Illustrator? All of my design work is done in Illustrator so it would be useful to do everything from within, rather than export to another piece of software.
> 
> Be grateful if someone could shed light on this.
> 
> Personally I don't think the limited size feed of vinyl would be an issue, if you intend to only press tshirts.
> 
> Cheers for reading!


Works well with Corel Draw, lots of import capabilities, pretty easy to design in from scratch. I bought one of these just a couple months again. I am about to wear it out. Print & Cuts, vinyl for t-shirts. It gets used every nite when I get home from work. Small footprint makes it invaluable for small offices. You can't go wrong with this purchase. Good luck


----------



## TrueSYD

Thank you all for your responses, very helpful!!

I let a Cameo slip from my clutches on eBay today lol at £200 boxed! Oh well, I'll keep my eyes open!


----------



## KrisTeesDesigns

I have the Silhouette SD and love it. The only hesitation I've had about upgrading to the Cameo has been all the problems with the 'new' blade system. I'd love to get input from those who are pro-Cameo to know 1)if you've had any problems, and 2) what your solution is. 
I'm trying to decide if it's good investment of if I should just make the leap to a larger cutter.
TIA


----------



## ljfgeorgia

Hi there- I have only had 2 cutters- the Cameo being my 2nd one. Since I could never get anything to cut on the 1st one and could cut right away on the Cameo, then I have to say I love it! Just wanted to let you know that I don't have a lot of experience..
That being said I haven't heard anything about blade issues nor have I had any. In fact I'm more than a little surprised at how long the blade has lasted! I did just buy a blade for fabric but haven't tried it yet. 
Two things I would mention - I have has an issue w the registration marks - had to cut 100 of a design - it would randomly not read the registration marks . Would cut 5 or 6 in a row fine then not read the bottom reg mark. I emailed silhouette and they had me send them the design- they made changes to it and for the most part it was ok after that although I stil had some issues w the reg marks. But I normally wouldn't cut 100 of something so it was an unusual situation for me. The other thing I'd mention is the software- I upgraded to designer Ed and may just not know how to use it but its not great with bringing in a trace; but I also have make the cut - which is much netter w tracing but horrible w fonts- I use both programs a lot- wish there was a way to combine the best of both into one.
Over all- for my little business this cutter has been the reason I make a profit- I'm not very experienced as I said but its ease of use and small learning curve earns it 5 stars in my book! Good luck! 


LjfGeorgia
TShirt Newbie and loving it!
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## ladibug21

Another satisfied Cameo owner here. I've only done a few vinyl projects, mostly personalized wine glasses, and a couple "iron ons" with household iron. It was the iron on capabilities that brought me here, looking for a better way to use the heat transfer vinyl. I am almost ready to purchase my heat press thanks to all the great info on this forum. I literally unpacked my Cameo after an "impulse purchase" at my embroidery supply store, and just put in some card stock on the sticky mat, followed a YouTube video and designed and cut a random design. I was hooked! I then pulled in a piece of clip art off of my computer, sized it, then tried the print and cut on card stock. Amazed at the ease again. It is the perfect machine to get your feet wet. I will use it to do shirts and other items as long as is feasible. If and when I upgrade to a larger machine, I will have gained lots of experience and my learning curve will be reduced. Love my Cameo.


----------



## a123bonnie

KrisTeesDesigns said:


> I have the Silhouette SD and love it. The only hesitation I've had about upgrading to the Cameo has been all the problems with the 'new' blade system. I'd love to get input from those who are pro-Cameo to know 1)if you've had any problems, and 2) what your solution is.
> I'm trying to decide if it's good investment of if I should just make the leap to a larger cutter.
> TIA


I had the Silhouette SD first and loved it so much that I gave it to my granddaughters (knowing that it would be a good dependable cutter for them) and I got the Cameo for myself and the blade has only been an improvement as far as I am concerned. Not haveing to change the blades for different applications is great. You just turn the blade holder to a higher number if cutting thicker stock, etc. 
Your settings will tell you what number to set your blade on for the stock that you are using. You won't be sorry if you upgrade. The extra width is GREAT.
Good Luck
Bonnie


----------



## Our Time

Hello, im new to this whole cutting business. I have started a custom tshirt business at my college and all of a sudden i have a ton of business that i need to keep up with. 
my business involves creating custom designs for tshirts. I am interested in buying a cutter that would best suite my needs and i need some help!
All signs point to this silhouette cameo, but i have a few questions. My designs tend to be intricate with lots of colors, I have tried to do some research but im getting overwhelmed by all this information. I want to print onto heat transfer paper then use a heat transfer press i have purchased to apply them to the tshirts. I am using Jet Pro transfer paper(Light and Dark). 

does this cutter print the images onto the paper for me?
If i print the images using my printer, is there a function that can cut out the pre-printed images using the silhouette?
if i have pre-printed images will the cutter recognize where the vectors are?
I have more questions but if anyone can lead me in the right direction it would be much appreciated. 
thanks soooo much!
-Michael


----------



## a123bonnie

Our Time said:


> Hello, im new to this whole cutting business. I have started a custom tshirt business at my college and all of a sudden i have a ton of business that i need to keep up with.
> my business involves creating custom designs for tshirts. I am interested in buying a cutter that would best suite my needs and i need some help!
> All signs point to this silhouette cameo, but i have a few questions. My designs tend to be intricate with lots of colors, I have tried to do some research but im getting overwhelmed by all this information. I want to print onto heat transfer paper then use a heat transfer press i have purchased to apply them to the tshirts. I am using Jet Pro transfer paper(Light and Dark).
> 
> does this cutter print the images onto the paper for me?
> If i print the images using my printer, is there a function that can cut out the pre-printed images using the silhouette?
> if i have pre-printed images will the cutter recognize where the vectors are?
> I have more questions but if anyone can lead me in the right direction it would be much appreciated.
> thanks soooo much!
> -Michael


 
You can print & cut with your Sillhouette Cutter and it will cut around what you have printed from a design that you created in your Sillhouette software, during the creating process you will create registration marks at the edge of your design that your cutter will recognize after you have printed it out, but I don't think you will be able to create and print a design from a different sorce and have it cut around that image. 
If you are doing designs with lots of colors you probably don't want to cut vinyl because you can only cut one color at a time and weed each one then try to match everything back together to apply transfer to garment, however it is great for designs that are only one or two colors, especially lettering because you can apply to any color of garment light or dark.
If you are going to do transfers you will mostly need to use white or very light colors of tees because your printer will not print white ink and that is what you would need in order to print on dark colors. The color of the shirt will show through in any areas of your design that is white. The transfer paper for dark colors will have some kind of white background element in order to use for dark colors and most of the time the transfer will be thicker and have more shine than regular transfers but will work if you need it.
I wish you lots of luck, it sounds like you are well on your way.
Bonnie Williams
Kansas City, MO


----------



## JustBob

TrueSYD said:


> My question is will this only work with the software included, or can you "print" directly from Illustrator? All of my design work is done in Illustrator so it would be useful to do everything from within, rather than export to another piece of software.


I've never tried to cut directly from illustrator, didn't know you could? 

I bought the software upgrade (highly recommended), and just save whatever I do in illustrator as an .SVG, which works perfectly fine with the Cameo. 

I stand by my comments a few pages back about this being an awesome little machine. No, it's not a main workhorse and I don't think it was ever intended to be. But it is an excellent option for starting out small, and then getting a bigger cutter to work alongside it as you expand. You will never outgrow its usefulness, as it recycles tiny pieces of leftover scrap from the bigger cutter. 

As far as the blade, we just replaced our blade after 9 months of near-constant use. No trouble with it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM

The silhouette is a great little machine. I have cut sooo many things on it. If your just starting out , for the price its perfect for you without a huge investment. Also a Graphtec blue tipped blade holder will fit in the holder for the cameo, Cuts outstanding.


----------



## ljfgeorgia

Wanted to add a note to this thread and my previous post about the Cameo- mine is still going strong and I love it- it's paid for itself many times over. Wanted to mention the software- i have the designer edition, which is a def "need" at an extra $50, but there are a few features of it that are not great or all that user friendly. there is another software program called Make the Cut for home crafters etc, that works very well with the cameo- and it's trace feature is outstanding! Can pull anything in and get an awesome trace to cut with very little tweaking. Also has a pretty good selection of forum generated shared svg files. At under $60 it's made my life a lot easier and in my opinion made the Cameo an even more valued cutter. You all may have a better way to cut with it as far as programs go but this one has helped me as a novice get cutting more quickly and efficiently.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## iainlondon

Just out of curiosity are you able to use the Cameo wirh MS Word?


----------



## ljfgeorgia

Hi there,
Not sure what you mean by use it with MS Word...It has its own software, and you can also use Make the Cut with it. In the silhouette software, all fonts available in MS Word (including numerous ones that I have downloaded from Dafont.com) are also available within the text portion of the silhouette software. So I can download any font and cut it on the Cameo once its installed on my computer... I use Publisher to do some designing, but cannot cut from Publisher..need to import in to either MTC or Silhouette Studio software. Does that make sense or answer your question?

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## iainlondon

ljfgeorgia said:


> Hi there,
> Not sure what you mean by use it with MS Word...It has its own software, and you can also use Make the Cut with it. In the silhouette software, all fonts available in MS Word (including numerous ones that I have downloaded from Dafont.com) are also available within the text portion of the silhouette software. So I can download any font and cut it on the Cameo once its installed on my computer... I use Publisher to do some designing, but cannot cut from Publisher..need to import in to either MTC or Silhouette Studio software. Does that make sense or answer your question?
> 
> Thanks and have a great day!


 
Basically if I have something like a Badge or Image designed on MS Word can I easily download it to Cameo?


----------



## iainlondon

iainlondon said:


> Basically if I have something like a Badge or Image designed on MS Word can I easily download it to Cameo?


 


For Example if I have a 2" X 5" USA Flag can I transfer it from MS Word to Cameo..


----------



## calhtech

iainlondon said:


> For Example if I have a 2" X 5" USA Flag can I transfer it from MS Word to Cameo..


I tested this this AM and Word will let you save clipart as a pic ie jpg. Then Silhouette Studio will import jpg's. You'd then setup for print and cut. Config your page size apply reg marks. Print and then cut. Hope this helps.


----------



## iainlondon

calhtech said:


> I tested this this AM and Word will let you save clipart as a pic ie jpg. Then Silhouette Studio will import jpg's. You'd then setup for print and cut. Config your page size apply reg marks. Print and then cut. Hope this helps.


 
Ok thanks,sometimes I just need to "gang" say six soccer badges onto MS Word as Its easier for me in some instances,If I can transfer for a better word to Cameo that would be great.......


----------



## calhtech

iainlondon said:


> Ok thanks,sometimes I just need to "gang" say six soccer badges onto MS Word as Its easier for me in some instances,If I can transfer for a better word to Cameo that would be great.......


What are kind of transfer paper are you printing on?


----------



## iainlondon

calhtech said:


> What are kind of transfer paper are you printing on?


 

Not really sure yet I'm just putting out the feelers.I mainly do Dye Sublimation Re -Mugs, Cell Phone Cases,Mousepads Etc,but I occassionally do Plain White T-Shirts with Red Grid.I would like to start doing Darks with maybe Blue grid or even Vinyl and when "next" winter arrives start doing Hats,Gloves,Earmuffs,Scarves etc....


----------



## calhtech

iainlondon said:


> Not really sure yet I'm just putting out the feelers.I mainly do Dye Sublimation Re -Mugs, Cell Phone Cases,Mousepads Etc,but I occassionally do Plain White T-Shirts with Red Grid.I would like to start doing Darks with maybe Blue grid or even Vinyl and when "next" winter arrives start doing Hats,Gloves,Earmuffs,Scarves etc....


So what are the badges you create made out of?


----------



## iainlondon

calhtech said:


> So what are the badges you create made out of?


 
I use Blue Grid Ink Jet Paper for Darks at the moment.


----------



## calhtech

iainlondon said:


> I use Blue Grid Ink Jet Paper for Darks at the moment.


What are you using for sublimation? (ink, printer, paper). I would like to do mugs. I bought a C88 Epson to get into it, then when I got ready to buy ink, it looked like the sources for moderately priced sub ink dried up. So my C88 is still in the box.


----------



## iainlondon

calhtech said:


> What are you using for sublimation? (ink, printer, paper). I would like to do mugs. I bought a C88 Epson to get into it, then when I got ready to buy ink, it looked like the sources for moderately priced sub ink dried up. So my C88 is still in the box.


Richard I suggest you call Richard at Cobrainks his number is 877-334-8465.They are based in Cookevill,Tn.They also have a very good website(Google Cobrainks)

Another quick question I notice a lot of the Vinyl comes in 15" Rolls can I trim said vinyl down to 12" but still use the excess leftover vinyl???


----------



## calhtech

iainlondon said:


> Richard I suggest you call Richard at Cobrainks his number is 877-334-8465.They are based in Cookevill,Tn.They also have a very good website(Google Cobrainks)
> 
> Another quick question I notice a lot of the Vinyl comes in 15" Rolls can I trim said vinyl down to 12" but still use the excess leftover vinyl???


Oh yea, I done a whole shirt order's with scrap from 15" rolls before. I have a nice rotary cutter (next to my Cameo, best thing I ever bought) that I can just pull my roll through (up to 18") and make the cuts and toss the scrap in a box. I need to do another shirt order of about 30, that their logo is only about 6x8. Scraps work very nicely. Do yoou use a mug press or wraps fro your mugs?


----------



## iainlondon

calhtech said:


> Oh yea, I done a whole shirt order's with scrap from 15" rolls before. I have a nice rotary cutter (next to my Cameo, best thing I ever bought) that I can just pull my roll through (up to 18") and make the cuts and toss the scrap in a box. I need to do another shirt order of about 30, that their logo is only about 6x8. Scraps work very nicely. Do yoou use a mug press or wraps fro your mugs?


That was the answer I was hoping for..
I use a Mug Press It's a Geo Knight DK3 and I usually use Image Right Sublimation Paper from Coastal Business supplies I also get my Mugs from them,not because they are any cheaper or better but the fact that if you order over $150-00 of stuff you get Free Shipping..Which makes all the difference when buying Mugs....


----------



## calhtech

iainlondon said:


> That was the answer I was hoping for..
> I use a Mug Press It's a Geo Knight DK3 and I usually use Image Right Sublimation Paper from Coastal Business supplies I also get my Mugs from them,not because they are any cheaper or better but the fact that if you order over $150-00 of stuff you get Free Shipping..Which makes all the difference when buying Mugs....


Thanks for the info. BTW, on a side note, when you buy your 15" vinyl, just measure your vinyl to the width you need for your design. Let the excess length hang off the edge of your matt. Then cut off what you don't need. I find doing it this way, usually yields better waste control and bigger scraps!


----------



## FMyyc

katruax said:


> The Cameo is an OK little cutter but just ok... I had this cutter and the software that runs it not so great...
> I sold it and went with this baby!
> KNK Zing
> https://www.digitalcuttersplus.com/Zing--Continental-US-Only_p_160.html
> Totally different class of cutter... Still does contour cuts... But the cutter and the software... LIGHT YEARS better than the Cameo...
> It's an extra $130 but to me it's night and day difference....
> Kevin


Kevin, I recently saw older thread where you posted you owned both a Silhouette Cameo and a Zing cutter. what is the speed difference between Cameo and Zing? and what about reliability and cut quality? and noise level?

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## katruax

FMyyc said:


> Kevin, I recently saw older thread where you posted you owned both a Silhouette Cameo and a Zing cutter. what is the speed difference between Cameo and Zing? and what about reliability and cut quality? and noise level?
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


Zing for sure cuts faster than the Cameo... Noise level I would say is about the same... Cut quality... The Zing will allow you to cut more materials and to me is more adjustable in general... Reliability... That is tough to say... Neither is made for extensive cutting... 

There are things I like about both... For example the Cameo can cut without a computer from a Memory card...

Kevin


----------



## calhtech

katruax said:


> Zing for sure cuts faster than the Cameo... Noise level I would say is about the same... Cut quality... The Zing will allow you to cut more materials and to me is more adjustable in general... Reliability... That is tough to say... Neither is made for extensive cutting...
> 
> There are things I like about both... For example the Cameo can cut without a computer from a Memory card...
> 
> Kevin


What software do you use for the ZING?


----------



## babydoll64

i lay out my vinyl and cut it 13 inches across, so that its 20 inches in length sheets, this does minimize the waste for me. i save the lil scrap pieces to use on sleeves.


----------



## ljfgeorgia

That's a great idea... Can't believe I have never thought of that!


----------



## spoonh2b

anyone know how to make the reg. marks darker? i cant really see mine. i gotta go up really close to the computer too see it. 

also how do i cut around an jpeg image im having problems and cant figure it out?


----------



## ljfgeorgia

You have to trace the image, then use reg marks, print then cut. Use manual detection if reg marks, if the cutter isn't automatically seeing them


----------



## spoonh2b

got the registration marks figured out. but cant get the trace lines to show up for some dumb reason


----------



## iainlondon

spoonh2b said:


> got the registration marks figured out. but cant get the trace lines to show up for some dumb reason


 

Trace around Image like you explained in an earlier thread. Then hit the Scissors Icon, you should get a dropdown menu Press Cut Edge & that should give you a RED outline ( although the red doesn't show obviously when you cut the image) Then proceed to cut.


----------



## spoonh2b

on all the youtube videos i watched as soon as they are done tracing and more the original image the cut line shows up but on mine it doesnt. 

also the offset doesnt even work. well if i press it itll work but as soon as i click somewhere itll disappear.


----------



## selanac

This is an old thread, but just bought a Silhouette on ebay. Should be here by Sat. Need it to cut transfers. Customer ordered 100. This will be a great opportunity to learn the system. Bought 10 extra transfers, plus have a few here to practice on.

Though we have a cutter, it doesn't have an optic eye. Will probably get rid of that one. It's a low cost US Cutter model.


----------



## ljfgeorgia

Mine is still going strong! I am by no means an expert with it but I love it! And it's paid for itself several times over! Good luck!


----------



## selanac

Thank you Lauren! What do you use yours for? Do you cutout transfers?


----------



## calhtech

Man I run mine ragged about 7 days a week cutting vinyl, transfers and a few decals. Works great! Best piece of equipment I ever bought!
CalhTech>


----------



## selanac

Will the basic software allow you to cut Transfer Paper or do you need to upgrade to the Silhouette Design Software?


----------



## ljfgeorgia

selanac said:


> Thank you Lauren! What do you use yours for? Do you cutout transfers?


I cut a lot of vinyl... I have used the print and cut but not as much as I thought I would because I don't have one of the solvent big boy printers (but I want one badly!) - only wide format epson w cobra ink, so the options for dark tshirts are not great- I use jet pro ss for lights which doesn't really need contour cutting. My "niche" - since this is a part time thing for me has been orders of 20 shirts or so for the most part, which is great for heat transfer vinyl. If I need something more, I order plastisol transfers. I also cut quite a bit of adhesive/sign vinyl too.. If I make shirts for a club or group, I'll cut a decal too, maybe for a car or water bottle- 8 out of 10 times I sell those too. It's a lot if fun!


----------



## ljfgeorgia

selanac said:


> Will the basic software allow you to cut Transfer Paper or do you need to upgrade to the Silhouette Design Software?


The basic software will work, but a $29 upgrade to the designer version will be less stressful. I bought a program called make the cut also- between the 2 (silhouette and mtc software) it can do about anything but now they have come out w a plug in to cut directly from illustrator or cd- I haven't gotten it yet though


----------



## selanac

We print custom transfers but sometimes customers don't want to spend the setup per color. 

One customer just paid for the Silhouette Cameo because he wants transfers and wants them cut. 

When I print transfers we use JPSS or Blue Grid.


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> Will the basic software allow you to cut Transfer Paper or do you need to upgrade to the Silhouette Design Software?


I got the Designer Edition upgrade with my cutter purchase:
Silhouette Cameo Ultimate Bundle

So I started out with it. I just do my design in Corel X6, export it as a jpg or tif. Import it into designer ed, add reg marks, print the image along with the reg marks. Put it on the mat, feed it into the cutter, then let cameo find reg marks and cut. I usually change blade depth to 6 in the software when cutting transfers.

I think your are going to thoroughly enjoy the $$$ producing capability of this flexible little jewel 

CalhTech>


----------



## selanac

Thanks Caltech, I'm sure I will. We already screen print. This is just to help me with the Transfer Paper. 

Better than using scissors, lol.


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> Thanks Caltech, I'm sure I will. We already screen print. This is just to help me with the Transfer Paper.
> 
> Better than using scissors, lol.


I screen print (mostly 1 color transfers), cut HTV vinyl, ink jet transfers. Now if I can just get a reliable cost effective solution for dark multicolor transfers. I'd think I was in heaven)

CalhTech>


----------



## tfalk

Paul, let me know how it works out if you pick one up. We're toying with getting one to cut fabric letters... I see lots of people saying they work well for it but I'd prefer to see it in person before I go for one.

We drive near you every couple of weekends heading down to LBI.


----------



## RickyJ702

Ted get it. it's awesome to cut applique. also it perfect to cut Reflectra foil.


----------



## tfalk

Sounds like it, Ricky... I would just go buy one if I didn't just drop $9K and traded in one of my PR600's for a Babylock 10 needle...


----------



## selanac

Ted, it's only about $250 on eBay, or $259.00 at USCutter. 

It's just like a Cutter. We have US Cutter's MH871. Real inexpensive.

Anyhow, if you want to meet up that's fine. We're using it to cut transfer paper. 

Richard, you screen print one color Transfers? Like on a Screen Printing Press right? Somepeople call making transfers or using a DTG screen printing. That's another story. 

We do make Screen Printed Transfers too. Have lots of orders to finish this weekend and early next week.


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> Ted, it's only about $250 on eBay, or $259.00 at USCutter.
> 
> It's just like a Cutter. We have US Cutter's MH871. Real inexpensive.
> 
> Anyhow, if you want to meet up that's fine. We're using it to cut transfer paper.
> 
> Richard, you screen print one color Transfers? Like on a Screen Printing Press right? Somepeople call making transfers or using a DTG screen printing. That's another story.
> 
> We do make Screen Printed Transfers too. Have lots of orders to finish this weekend and early next week.


Yea, I have a 1 color screen printing press and screen print transfers. I also have a new 6month old (never out of the box) silver press. But I stay so busy that I don't have time to get it setup.

CalhTech>


----------



## selanac

It only takes a second to get it out of the box. 

Any how, always looking for tips on screen printing transfers. Two colors are a little difficult. Also have several customs that want Glitter. Found a couple of ink suppliers, but heard you have to use a 30 mesh screen.


----------



## jackie412

As far as waste of vinyl you don't have any waste cause you can cut your vinyl down to the size you need..for example my vinyl comes in 20 inch rolls I roll it out cut 12 inches set my mat to 12 by 20 and presto I don't waste anything.. also as far as designing well I Love the program its simple to design many things.. I love my cameo.. just like I loved my sd and my original silhouette.


----------



## selanac

Does anyone have 12 inch wide vinyl? Has has good Leopard Print? Customers looking for it.


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> Does anyone have 12 inch wide vinyl? Has has good Leopard Print? Customers looking for it.


These guys have in 15" Rolls. Chemica Fashion Flex - 15" wide
I just cut off 12" wide pieces and let it hang off my 12" cameo mat. Works great, and and I just save the scraps for later.

CalhTech>


----------



## selanac

Thanks Richard. Been very busy screen printing. Hope to Print my clients Transfers today and cut them. 

I upgraded to the Silhouette Cameo Design Software. Don't know that I needed to, but that it would be nice to have the extra capabilities. 

Bought the upgrade through eBay. Was nervous because I didn't know who they were. Took a chance and this morning I was emailed the Code.


----------



## calhtech

You printing inkjet or laser transfers?


----------



## ljfgeorgia

Cahltech - I was reading on a forum the other day for the cameo and all the folks on it rarely, if ever use the mat to cut vinyl with it....even smaller pieces. I know that you can cut pieces that are much longer than the mat and was thinking likely not as small or detailed designs (maybe larger letters) but these folks never use the mat for anything. Have you tried that? I have been meaning to and keep forgetting - use the mat and then remember.


----------



## calhtech

ljfgeorgia said:


> Cahltech - I was reading on a forum the other day for the cameo and all the folks on it rarely, if ever use the mat to cut vinyl with it....even smaller pieces. I know that you can cut pieces that are much longer than the mat and was thinking likely not as small or detailed designs (maybe larger letters) but these folks never use the mat for anything. Have you tried that? I have been meaning to and keep forgetting - use the mat and then remember.


I always use the matt. Matter of fact I use them so much I have learned how to clean and re-coat them with adhesive. I mostly do t-shirt size vinyl cuts and transfers (ocasionally decals and stickers). No reason not to use it unless I were going to cut a whole run of designs. I have a confined work space so 1-3 designs at a time on the 24" long matt is enough for me 

CalhTech>


----------



## iainlondon

ljfgeorgia said:


> Cahltech - I was reading on a forum the other day for the cameo and all the folks on it rarely, if ever use the mat to cut vinyl with it....even smaller pieces. I know that you can cut pieces that are much longer than the mat and was thinking likely not as small or detailed designs (maybe larger letters) but these folks never use the mat for anything. Have you tried that? I have been meaning to and keep forgetting - use the mat and then remember.


Well we sold 5 Cameos yesterday and have another 5 arriving today with 3 already sold and being picked up by our customers today. As for vinyl I would say 95% of our customers cut vinyl on it.
Its a great starter cutter and as far as small intricate designs go I/we have managed to cut very fine details especially on the Fashion film.....


----------



## Fresh Prints

calhtech said:


> I have learned how to clean and re-coat them with adhesive.
> 
> CalhTech>


I would like to know how this is done.


----------



## selanac

IainLondon, are you in London? If not, are you in the USA? Would like to know more about selling/offering these to my customers.

Everyone on this Thread, I cut 76 transfers yesterday using the Silhouette Cameo. Saved the image as a jpeg. Opened in Silhouette Design Software. Created a Cutting line using the Polygon Tool. Added Registration Marks. Clicked on Send to Silhouette Button, Yada Yada Yada. After the 76, when I printed to my printer the lower inch kept messing up. After five I printed to my printer from Photoshop and cut them with the scissors. I guess I could put a line around the image using Photoshop Path tools. Also could add registration marks then let the Silhouette Cameo find it. 

Any how, any one have similar problems? The Dark transfers just wouldn't print the last inch of the image. Would come out blurry. If I printed on regular paper it was fine. If I printed the transfer via Photoshop it was fine.


----------



## iainlondon

selanac said:


> IainLondon, are you in London? If not, are you in the USA? Would like to know more about selling/offering these to my customers.
> 
> Everyone on this Thread, I cut 76 transfers yesterday using the Silhouette Cameo. Saved the image as a jpeg. Opened in Silhouette Design Software. Created a Cutting line using the Polygon Tool. Added Registration Marks. Clicked on Send to Silhouette Button, Yada Yada Yada. After the 76, when I printed to my printer the lower inch kept messing up. After five I printed to my printer from Photoshop and cut them with the scissors. I guess I could put a line around the image using Photoshop Path tools. Also could add registration marks then let the Silhouette Cameo find it.
> 
> Any how, any one have similar problems? The Dark transfers just wouldn't print the last inch of the image. Would come out blurry. If I printed on regular paper it was fine. If I printed the transfer via Photoshop it was fine.




Hi Selanac I'm originally from London but me based in NYC


----------



## selanac

I'll send you a private Message.


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> IainLondon, are you in London? If not, are you in the USA? Would like to know more about selling/offering these to my customers.
> 
> Everyone on this Thread, I cut 76 transfers yesterday using the Silhouette Cameo. Saved the image as a jpeg. Opened in Silhouette Design Software. Created a Cutting line using the Polygon Tool. Added Registration Marks. Clicked on Send to Silhouette Button, Yada Yada Yada. After the 76, when I printed to my printer the lower inch kept messing up. After five I printed to my printer from Photoshop and cut them with the scissors. I guess I could put a line around the image using Photoshop Path tools. Also could add registration marks then let the Silhouette Cameo find it.
> 
> Any how, any one have similar problems? The Dark transfers just wouldn't print the last inch of the image. Would come out blurry. If I printed on regular paper it was fine. If I printed the transfer via Photoshop it was fine.


Paul, what are the dimensions of your JPG? Did you use the Mat?


----------



## selanac

Used the mat. I had printed 4 similar images. Wonder if one was outside the cutting area. I did extend the Registration to .395 from the .6 default. 

I had shrunk the previous ones. Thought that one would be too. It's funny though. I printed the same image on paper and it came out fine. It only happened when I was printing on the Dark Transfers. 

Wish they had Cross Hairs so I can see the actual dimensions. Know they have it on the Polygon tool.


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> Used the mat. I had printed 4 similar images. Wonder if one was outside the cutting area. I did extend the Registration to .395 from the .6 default.
> 
> I had shrunk the previous ones. Thought that one would be too. It's funny though. I printed the same image on paper and it came out fine. It only happened when I was printing on the Dark Transfers.
> 
> Wish they had Cross Hairs so I can see the actual dimensions. Know they have it on the Polygon tool.



Did it only miss at the bottom? If so, they make a 12x24 mat. I use those when my image is close to the 11.25 bottom range. WHAT are you use for DARK TRANSFER PAPER? 

CalhTech>


----------



## selanac

It was only the Printout now the cut. If i Print the image via Silhouette Cameo. If I print the same design via Photoshop it's fine. Of course it's the original Jpeg file I created. First I created it in Photoshop, saved to a Jpeg, after opening in SC Design Edition, adding registration and Polygon tool mapping, it came out with the last inch messed up.


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> It was only the Printout now the cut. If i Print the image via Silhouette Cameo. If I print the same design via Photoshop it's fine. Of course it's the original Jpeg file I created. First I created it in Photoshop, saved to a Jpeg, after opening in SC Design Edition, adding registration and Polygon tool mapping, it came out with the last inch messed up.



Oh ok. What are your using for Dark Transfer Paper?


----------



## mindworks

I use a Silhouette Cameo with the Designer Edition studio software. You can use a mat or not with vinyl... either way. The maximum length for cutting with a mat is 24". Even with tiny cut-outs, it will work fine without a mat. Without a mat, I've cut 6-foot long pieces of etching vinyl to apply to sidelight windows. Came out great. The same is true for heat transfer vinyl. To cut patterned paper, chipboard, or anything without its own backing layer, a mat would be necessary.

There are many suppliers who offer vinyl by the sheet (12"x12" or 12"x24") as well as 12" rolls with lengths from 5 yards to 100 yards. If you're interested in sources, I'd be glad to list a few. My personal favorite vinyl is Oracal 651 or 631, depending on application. For heat transfer vinyl, I like Siser Easyweed. Both cut beautifully with the Cameo.


----------



## mindworks

Fresh Prints said:


> I would like to know how this is done.


Here's what I do to bring my mats back to life:
1. Stick blue painters' tape all over it to lift off the paper and gunk.
2. Wipe over it with a baby wipe. That will clean it further. Once dry, it gets back some of its stick-ability. It may be sticky enough that you don't need to proceed to step 3.
3. If it needs more stick, tape off the edges with painters' tape, then spray it lightly with Krylon Easy Tack.

Back in business.


----------



## selanac

Thanks, I'm sure many will find your info useful. Nice to here you did up to 10 feet of Vinyl. Sure I'll be doing that myself with it.


----------



## calhtech

I use goo b gone to strip it completely then I use Ryonet Re-positionable spray adhesive. Main reason for using this over others (Krylon Easy Tack) is the nozzle clogs and the remainder of the can is unusable. The Spray from Ryonet will last months without clogging.

CalhTech>


----------



## DCans

I'm going to guess that you can help keep the nozzle from clogging by turning the can upside down after you use it and spray just compressed gas out, like you can do with krylon spray paint (but I'm not 100% sure about that).


----------



## calhtech

DCans said:


> I'm going to guess that you can help keep the nozzle from clogging by turning the can upside down after you use it and spray just compressed gas out, like you can do with krylon spray paint (but I'm not 100% sure about that).


Probably , If I remember. Problem is I don't always remember if I turned it upside down and sprayed it or not. With the Ryonet Adhesive, I don't need to. 

CalhTech>


----------



## DCans

I really really wish that it wouldn't put that damn heart up when you like a comment. ;-)


----------



## calhtech

DCans said:


> I really really wish that it wouldn't put that damn heart up when you like a comment. ;-)


:-() I know what you mean!!!


----------



## Fresh Prints

calhtech said:


> I use goo b gone to strip it completely then I use Ryonet Re-positionable spray adhesive. Main reason for using this over others (Krylon Easy Tack) is the nozzle clogs and the remainder of the can is unusable. The Spray from Ryonet will last months without clogging.
> 
> CalhTech>


That's what I was wondering, if you stripped the other glue.
I will definitely try this with super 77. I wonder if textac would work. Thanks


----------



## mindworks

I don't strip the glue until I've tried wiping with a baby wipe and letting it dry. I don't know why that works, but the stick will come back time after time. When it finally gets to the point that the baby wipe isn't enough, then I strip it with Dawn dishwashing liquid and a Magic Eraser. Whichever adhesive you decide to apply (I like the Krylon Easy Tack) be sure to tape off the edges of the mat first; otherwise the sticky stuff will gunk up your Cameo rollers.


----------



## calhtech

Fresh Prints said:


> That's what I was wondering, if you stripped the other glue.
> I will definitely try this with super 77. I wonder if textac would work. Thanks


Only strip it when it is so mucked up that it won't stick at all. Most any re-positionable spray tact will work. Here is a QUICK youtube that may help.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cleaning+cameo+cutting+mat&sm=12

CalhTech>


----------



## selanac

What about using a Lint Roller to clean the small pieces of paper, etc.?


----------



## selanac

Someone on the Video commented, "just use Application Tape"


----------



## calhtech

selanac said:


> Someone on the Video commented, "just use Application Tape"


I think I tried a lint roller, it didn't work so well. Application tape works, but eventually (if you cut has much as I do) the mat will get gummed up and not consistently adhere. I cycle through about 3 mats. I clean up a couple and stash them while I use one. Then when its time I coat one with adhesive and put the other one a way until I get down to my last clean one. I will also hit the one I am working with a couple times with adhesive during the cycle to make it last a little longer. Then when I get 2-3 that need to be cleaned, I clean them up and start again.

CalhTech>


----------



## dulzor1975

I have a question about the heat transfer vinyl, is there anyplace to buy longer pieces for a little bit cheaper price point, than the silhouette vinyl?


----------



## mindworks

dulzor1975 said:


> I have a question about the heat transfer vinyl, is there anyplace to buy longer pieces for a little bit cheaper price point, than the silhouette vinyl?



Definitely. Not only cheaper but better quality. (Love my Cameo, but don't love Silhouette's vinyl, HTV, etc.) Personally, I like Siser Easyweed from HeatTransferVinyl4U.com. Shipping is free with a $35 order, and he'll split a roll into a variety of colors for you, but still give you the roll price.


----------



## dulzor1975

mindworks said:


> Definitely. Not only cheaper but better quality. (Love my Cameo, but don't love Silhouette's vinyl, HTV, etc.) Personally, I like Siser Easyweed from HeatTransferVinyl4U.com. Shipping is free with a $35 order, and he'll split a roll into a variety of colors for you, but still give you the roll price.


Thanks so much mindworks.


----------



## calhtech

dulzor1975 said:


> I have a question about the heat transfer vinyl, is there anyplace to buy longer pieces for a little bit cheaper price point, than the silhouette vinyl?


Definitely a lot cheaper and better hand too. I use specialty-materials.com (thermoflex, easyweed), stahls.com (premium plus, very soft hand), imprintables (eco film). Right now Stalhs has Premium Plus for 32.30 /5yd or 59.50/10yd in 20" rolls. My customers love the soft hand and matte look easily mistaken for screen printing.

CalhTech>


----------



## mindworks

calhtech said:


> Definitely a lot cheaper and better hand too. I use specialty-materials.com (thermoflex, easyweed), stahls.com (premium plus, very soft hand), imprintables (eco film). Right now Stalhs has Premium Plus for 32.30 /5yd or 59.50/10yd in 20" rolls. My customers love the soft hand and matte look easily mistaken for screen printing.
> 
> CalhTech>



Are the Cameo cut settings the same for thermoflex and premium plus as they are for easyweed? If not, would you mind sharing blade and thickness settings... or tell me where to look to find them? Thanks!


----------



## selanac

We buy Thermoflex Pro from Beacon Graphics.


----------



## Blue92

I stop by our local craft store fairly often to pick up the odd t-shirt or blades for the Exacto knife and always like to stop and laugh at the prices they charge for the little packages of vinyl sheets......


----------



## selanac

Not too mention that they mark up the t-shirts double.


----------



## PismoPam

Thank you so much. This was one of the comments that influenced me. I bought a cameo and i am in shock! The software is great! I had dreaded learning it after so much trouble with corel. But the narrow focus lets me just work. Anthing can be opened as a file directly from a jpg or ping, then traced and cut, so all my past work is ready and available to try cutting. Love it love it.
This forum shines as a way to make what becomes a major purchase- it requires time and concentration to learn any new tool.


----------



## calhtech

PismoPam said:


> Thank you so much. This was one of the comments that influenced me. I bought a cameo and i am in shock! The software is great! I had dreaded learning it after so much trouble with corel. But the narrow focus lets me just work. Anthing can be opened as a file directly from a jpg or ping, then traced and cut, so all my past work is ready and available to try cutting. Love it love it.
> This forum shines as a way to make what becomes a major purchase- it requires time and concentration to learn any new tool.


YEP, I can tell you I sold well over 1000 items (tees, hoodies, raglans, etc) so far during the month of December, and my cameo is responsible for 99.9% of them. I am running it 7days a week. Its a beast! I have a brand new back up just in case but this 3yr old is ticking right along.

CalhTech>


----------



## poswill

Will the cameo cut laser 1 opaque and weedable without a problem?


----------



## calhtech

poswill said:


> Will the cameo cut laser 1 opaque and weedable without a problem?


Yes, it will easily cut laser transfer paper.


----------



## Deepod

calhtech said:


> Yes, it will easily cut laser transfer paper.


Hi I bought a Camee a few months ago. The main reason was to edge cut laser transfers to shape to get rid of the hard square edges. Having problems getting the cameo to actually cut around the edges, even with reg marks. Its always way off - maybe 2 cm. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? It cuts OK, just not around the image.


----------



## MikeStormriders

Ignore the not up to the job comments. 
I have used two of these for 3 years to produce thousands of Tshirts and Hoodies for my own shops and commercially. The cutter produces excellent results and the software is easy to use (but has compatibility limitations). Ease of use was important to me at the start. Waste is minimised by sensible planning of the sheet and vinyl workspace (just don't use the 'fill sheet' function when replicating)
With limited budget these can't be beaten.
They are very simple to use.


----------



## Dekzion

Deepod said:


> Hi I bought a Camee a few months ago. The main reason was to edge cut laser transfers to shape to get rid of the hard square edges. Having problems getting the cameo to actually cut around the edges, even with reg marks. Its always way off - maybe 2 cm. Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? It cuts OK, just not around the image.


I've had the 'missing the mark' problem a few times, especially when filling the page with duplicates. the solution to most of my cuts was to duplicate only the image and space it, then trace them without moving them afterwards. not duplicating the image and the cut at the same time. also using a cut mat to keep things stationary always helps.


----------

